# Applying in person for an EEA residence card?



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

I thought that wasn't possible, but then I just saw THIS:UK Border Agency | Premium service for applications in the UK

Assuming that this in-person set up does NOT apply to people making EEA residence card applications, but just wanted to double check because it would amazing if it were possible! 

(On the UKBA site they say they can NOT process your application in person if "your case is not covered by the Immigration Rules;" not entirely sure what this means and if EEA RC cases would be covered by the Immigration Rules or not). 

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Oleander77 said:


> I thought that wasn't possible, but then I just saw THIS:UK Border Agency | Premium service for applications in the UK
> 
> Assuming that this in-person set up does NOT apply to people making EEA residence card applications, but just wanted to double check because it would amazing if it were possible!
> 
> (On the UKBA site they say they can NOT process your application in person if "your case is not covered by the Immigration Rules;" not entirely sure what this means and if EEA RC cases would be covered by the Immigration Rules or not).


The short answer is you can't.
There was a proposal that UKBA would introduce same-day premium service in Liverpool (only) for EEA applications (EEA2, EEA4), but it seems to have been quietly dropped. There was, and certainly is, demand for it, but I think it fell foul of EU regulations that no charges can be levied for applications under European rules, other than things like postage. 

So you have no choice but to post your application to Liverpool and wait. Average processing time is around 2-3 months. If you do need your passport back for urgent travel, you can request it and your application stays in the queue. They will later ask for it if the permit is ready to be affixed.


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Joppa said:


> The short answer is you can't.
> There was a proposal that UKBA would introduce same-day premium service in Liverpool (only) for EEA applications (EEA2, EEA4), but it seems to have been quietly dropped. There was, and certainly is, demand for it, but I think it fell foul of EU regulations that no charges can be levied for applications under European rules, other than things like postage.
> 
> So you have no choice but to post your application to Liverpool and wait. Average processing time is around 2-3 months. If you do need your passport back for urgent travel, you can request it and your application stays in the queue. They will later ask for it if the permit is ready to be affixed.


Thanks very much, Joppa. I figured it was something like that (and if there was a faster way to do it, I bet I would have heard about it on this board!) but thought I'd double check.


----------

